# Reparar TV de aqui a unos años me va a servir o no ?



## dayo (Ene 14, 2011)

Buenas tardes.

Me presento Soy Dario y mi duda es la siguiente (es un poquito larga), pero quisiera que me respondan con toda la sensates (los que quieran)  posible:

Soy estudiante de ingenieria en telecomunicaciones de 6to semestre, el gran problema es que me quiero dedicar a la reparacion de radio , TVs,y otros. Estube en un taller como ayudante y me gusto pero me sali porque la universidad no me dejaba seguir alli (es una carrera dificil).

Pero el paso que estamos viviendo de la electronica analogica a la digital, me ha dejado con la incognita y ya no se si querer hacer eso, ¿porque?

Sencillamente de aqui a 10 años todo se va a fabricar con SMC  o  tecnologia de montaje superficial y segun me han dicho habra pocas posibilidades de reparacion, todo va a ser cambio de placas, es decir, como una PC: ¿se daño el disco duro? se le cambia, ¿esta muy "lenta"? mas ram , y ni hablar de los celulares, siempre son los cristales, la bateria o el FLEX (me refiero al caso del hadware), y una que otra falla menor, pero de resto otro celular... no se si me doy a entender.

Para aclararlo voy con un ejemplo de TVs (aunque casi no se de los LCD o Plasma), Si a un TRC le falla la pantalla pueden ser  muchas cosas desde lo filamentos hasta los amplificadores (horizontal y vertical) mientras en los LCD y plasma no es asi, todo eso desapareció, y si le falla la pantalla (por lo que me han dicho) no queda mas que cambiarla, solo se repara el inverter y parte de la fuente, y unas pocas fallas mas pero de resto muy dificil  

Esa el la pregunta si vale la pena graduarme (ojala pueda) y dedicarme a esto o empezar a meter curriculo como "otro ingeniero mas"(que no quiero), sin mas que decir muchas gracias y disculpen lo largo de la pregunta.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2011)

hellow che.

a vos te parece que se van a vender millones de Tv de leds yque son carisims y que cuando se rompan te jorobas ??

fijate los celulares, se supone que solo los traen las empresas que distribuyen pero igual ves todo un mercado de la reparacion.

decime , por que no queres mandar curriculums de ingeniero ??

yo si queres un consejo, de verdad :
no quieras andar haciendo planes demasiado, es inutil, eso que decis que la tecnologia Y EL MERCADO TAMBIEN cambian rapidisimo es asi.
por eso lo mas valioso (ya que te metiste en esto ) es el estudio, el conocimiento general, asi cuando salis hechas un vistazo, recien cuando salgas y ves donde te conviene mas .

mientras tanto lo primero es ESTUDIAR y si tenes tiempo y ganas metete a trabajar para hacer unos pesos yexplorar otras areas de el mercado, tomatelo como una materia mas.
ademas, hoy dia hay en el mundo un plan para idiotizar mas a la gente asique el que tenga estudios siempre tendra ventaja sobre los tarados como yo que estamos horas frente a la compu. o a la TV  .





PD: lo de el dedo hacia abajo es por que si me hubieses consultado antes de iniciar la carrera te hubiese aconsejado ginecologia, ahi siempre estas mirando lo mismo y es mas divertido.


----------



## dayo (Ene 14, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> hellow che.
> 
> a vos te parece que se van a vender millones de Tv de leds yque son carisims y que cuando se rompan te jorobas ??
> 
> ...




Exactamente eso es a lo que me refiero en todos lados se ve "reparadores de cel". Por ejemplo voy al centro y veo un tipo con una mesa y 4 tipos mas al lado, que si no fuera porque dice "Repare su telefono" creeria que vende extasis del puyado.

Entonces redundo en la pregunta inicial, en verdad los tecnicos en TVs van a quedar como esos o van a "trabajar en las fallas". Lo puedo dedicar como una materia mas , es verdad, pero para que estudiarla sino vale la pena dedicarse a eso?


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2011)

es que como ingeniero vos si tendras trabajo:
se supone que .............

un local de reparaciones con 5 tecnicos y vos como capo.
ls tecnicos desmontan el TV con el destornillador y vos sos el que consigue, comprende y instruye a los 5 salames para que puedna reparar.
ademas de analizar otras fallas.
ademas de analizar las placas de recambio (todo se recambia) y ver cuales podes reparar en TU LABORATORIO por que es viable su reparacion y conveniente en $$$$ .

tecnico >> escalvo de el ingeniero
ingeniero >>> esclavo de el dueño de la empresa o de el laboratorio o taller 

pero bueno..........vos ganas mas.


----------



## dayo (Ene 14, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> es que como ingeniero vos si tendras trabajo:
> se supone que .............
> 
> un local de reparaciones con 5 tecnicos y vos como capo.
> ...



No es que quiera insistir pero esas son mis preguntas ¿estamos diciendo que con un buen taller que *yo tenga* seria un *buen negocio* seguir pensando en la posibilidad de la reparacion de TVs de aqui a los siguientes años???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 14, 2011)

Perdón que me meta en la charla....pero si tu idea solo es dedicarte a la reparación de radio, TV o celulares...*para que estás estudiando ingeniería?*  
Me parece que tenés un desconocimiento muy profundo de los alcances de tu carrera, entre los cuales la reparación NO ES UNO DE ELLOS!!!!!
Creo que deberías darle una leída a este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/diferencias-entre-ingenieros-tecnicos-112/ , que aunque no terminó muy bien que digamos, tiene varias exposiciones muy reveladoras. Luego de que lo leas....podemos seguir conversando


----------



## zaiz (Ene 14, 2011)

dayo dijo:


> ¿estamos diciendo que con un buen taller que *yo tenga* seria un *buen negocio* seguir pensando en la posibilidad de la reparacion de TVs de aqui a los siguientes años???



Nadie sabe el futuro, ¿y qué tal si dentro de poco reparar una tv será como reparar un lector de cd, que conviene más cambiarlo?
Pero y si no?...

Lo mejor es como te dice fernandob, si te gusta la electrónica le encontrarás el gusto a otras cosas, no sólo a reparar tv's, aunque también puedes seguir en ese campo.

Si te gusta la electrónica, lo mejor es prepararte porque tendrás más conocimiento y tendrás más herramientas para entrarle a toda el área.

Si no te gustara, ya sería otra cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Ene 14, 2011)

totalmente de acuerdo con Ezavalla... no se porque la gente se empeña en comparar un ingeniero con un  técnico en electrónica... creo que debes plantearte bien la duda que tienes y comprender que no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra.... y yo te aconsejo (si me lo permites) que si puedes hagas un esfuerzo en terminar la carrera universitaria, que seguro te alegrarás en un futuro, con toda seguridad...
saludos


----------



## dayo (Ene 14, 2011)

a ver... No es que quiera crear la polemica pero el tema de los ingenieros y tecnicos(muchas gracias de verdad por el link) no quiero tocarlo, porque no todos los reparadores son "cara de malandro" hay muchas personas que nos gusta esto y hay muchos ingenieros que se dedican a esto... lo que me inavade es esa duda... Sera como una PC que cualquier joven que medio le haya metido mano ya sabe mas o menos como repararla? o no? sera algo complejo que la gente estara dispuesta a pagar porque pocas personas tienen un "buen laboratorio" para estas reparaciones???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 14, 2011)

El tema de los técnicos e ingenieros te lo pasé no para entrar en esa discusión, sino para que leyeras para que te prepara ingeniería y que es lo que hacen los técnicos. Yo conozco varios ingenieros que se dedican a reparar cosas electrónicas...desde TV hasta sistemas de radio y sistemas de control industrial, y en la actualidad la electrónica es un comoditie de avanzada, y como tal, tiene precios muy bajos...tan bajos que muchas veces hacen preferible la compra de un aparato nuevo a la reparación...y el caso típico son los LCD que vos mencionaste: normalmente no se consiguen los repuestos, cuando se consiguen son costosos y en la actualidad TODO viene con montaje SMD. Y cual es la conclusión? Que la reparación es un cambio de palquetas si tenés un *servicio técnico oficial* de alguna marca, o decirle al dueño que compre otro por que vos no podés repararlo. Y...así es la tecnología y así son los mercados...y vos estás inmerso en ellos...o te adaptás y buscás otras alternativas (que como ingeniero vas a tener varias para elegir) o te ahogás en ese mar....


----------



## dayo (Ene 14, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> El tema de los técnicos e ingenieros te lo pasé no para entrar en esa discusión, sino para que leyeras para que te prepara ingeniería y que es lo que hacen los técnicos. Yo conozco varios ingenieros que se dedican a reparar cosas electrónicas...desde TV hasta sistemas de radio y sistemas de control industrial, y* en la actualidad la electrónica es un comoditie de avanzada, y como tal, tiene precios muy bajos...tan bajos que muchas veces hacen preferible la compra de un aparato nuevo a la reparación*...y el caso típico son los LCD que vos mencionaste: normalmente no se consiguen los repuestos, cuando se consiguen son costosos y* en la actualidad TODO viene con montaje SMD*. Y cual es la conclusión? Que la reparación es un cambio de palquetas si tenés un *servicio técnico oficial* de alguna marca, o decirle al dueño que compre otro por que vos no podés repararlo. Y...así es la tecnología y así son los mercados...y vos estás inmerso en ellos...o te adaptás y buscás otras alternativas (que como ingeniero vas a tener varias para elegir) o te ahogás en ese mar....



Bueno, yo se que es muy temprano para opinar (tal vez demasiado temprano, aunque me arriesgo) pero esta discucion me esta aclarando las cosas, estamos diciendo que tarde o temprano los TVs, tambien seran desechables??? entonces lo mejor meterme por ejemplo con la programacion de micros( que tambien me gusta)....

Por las respuestan que me dan no estoy convencido de esta profesion de TVs en el futuro, entonces que hago????


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2011)

rash dijo:


> totalmente de acuerdo con Ezavalla... no se porque la gente se empeña en comparar un ingeniero con un técnico en electrónica... creo que debes plantearte bien la duda que tienes y comprender que no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra.... y yo te aconsejo (si me lo permites) que si puedes hagas un esfuerzo en terminar la carrera universitaria, que seguro te alegrarás en un futuro, con toda seguridad...
> saludos


 
yo se por que :

vieron super mario bros ??? 
era tecnico . 



dayo dijo:


> , entonces que hago????


 
ya lo dije y no quiero ser reiterativo


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 14, 2011)

dayo dijo:


> Bueno, yo se que es muy temprano para opinar (tal vez demasiado temprano, aunque me arriesgo) pero esta discucion me esta aclarando las cosas, estamos diciendo que tarde o temprano los TVs, tambien seran desechables??? entonces lo mejor meterme por ejemplo con la programacion de micros( que tambien me gusta)....
> 
> Por las respuestan que me dan no estoy convencido de esta profesion de TVs en el futuro, entonces que hago????



¿Que hacer?

De todo un poco. Mencionas Microcontroladores, Bien. Gusto por el Service, bien. Electrónica en general, Muy bien!. Nada más falta PC World; Ahí también hay ganancia. No hay que encasillarse en un solo mundo y esperar que este sea la respuesta. Por que si pasa lo pero, nos quedamos a pata. Como Técnico en Electrónica Industrial, no me encasillo a solo eso, Se de PC`s, electrónica en general y lo que caiga es bueno.

Una sola cosa, como que no.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2011)

es asi como dice tacatomon.
es mas......uno ni siquera decide en la vida.
terminas donde te llevo la corriente.

el tema es que si sos lombriz la corriente te llevara ahi nomas, si sos aguila llegaras mas lejos y tendras mas vision para planear.

mira, el sueldo de un ingeniero un poco piola es mucho mayor que el de un tennico un poco piola.
es obvio.
el cargo de un ingeniero un poco piola es ....(idem) 
las vacaciones.
las posibilidades de ser jefe..
las ...........


es asi.

ojo, comparo entre ingenieros y tecnicos, no compares con un politico que comenzo como barrabrava o con uno que hace tarot, videncia o es pastor /  cantante  y se reengancho con muchos clientes por que nos ponemos a llorar todos .


mira, si queres un sano consejo:
hace asi:

si te gusta la electrincia segui estudiando, no te hagas drama, esos temores dejalos de lado, no te obsesiones con la TV . el  estudio te permitira cuando termines la facu elegir y meterte rapidamente en lo que elijas.
lo que si tenes que hacer si queres una ventaja es algun curso de ":
"curso para hacerse mas vivo (o piola) en la vida" .

si encontras uno bueno AVISA. !!!!!!!!!!!
por que este mundo esta cada vez mas jodido , competitivo y KK.


y sino .......una cosa que puede ser que estes haciendo .,que me huele un poquitin (a ver si le emboco) :
vos estas queriendo estudiar y MIENTRAS ESTAS  ESTUDIANDO trabajar y ir ganando experiencia y haciendote tu empresita ??
es asi ??
por eso queres "apuntar " ya de ahora ??


----------



## dayo (Ene 14, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Que hacer?
> 
> De todo un poco. Mencionas Microcontroladores, Bien. Gusto por el Service, bien. Electrónica en general, Muy bien!. Nada más falta PC World; Ahí también hay ganancia. No hay que encasillarse en un solo mundo y esperar que este sea la respuesta. Por que si pasa lo pero, nos quedamos a pata. Como Técnico en Electrónica Industrial, no me encasillo a solo eso, Se de PC`s, electrónica en general y lo que caiga es bueno.
> 
> Una sola cosa, como que no.



Ahi esta uno de los mas *grandicimos* problemas y donde estoy claro y por eso la gran duda: *LA TECNOLOGIA ES DEMASIADO CAMBIANTE* y me parece que va a ser demasiado dificil "meterle mano a todo" . Si en la pura carrera ya es bien dificil (con tres años y medio estudiando) , como sera estudiar todas esas tecnologias tan cambiantes.. No puede ser que el service no valla a dar plata 



fernandob dijo:


> es asi como dice tacatomon.
> es mas......uno ni siquera decide en la vida.
> terminas donde te llevo la corriente.
> 
> ...



*Por supuesto me has leido la mente*, a eso voy a ver a todos la pregunta *DE UNA MANERA DIFERENTE: SI QUIERO DEDICARME Y FORMAR MI EMPRESITA DE "ALGO" DESDE YA QUE PODRIA SER??? *


----------



## zaiz (Ene 14, 2011)

Si te gusta la televisión, dedícate a la televisión y no te preocupes.

Estudia lo más que puedas y si tu campo es el mantenimiento qué bien.

El mejor técnico o ingeniero de mantenimiento es el que puede interpretar los diagramas y seguir las corrientes y voltajes, así como hacer implementos en caso necesario.

Así que una carrera de ingeniería es la mejor herramienta ya sea para trabajar reparando o diseñando.

Si te pones a oír opiniones negativas acabarás no haciendo nada.

-------------

mmm......Pero si tú eres el que ya vas negativo, eso estaría peor. Mejor repiensa si no te convendrá mejor estudiar administración de empresas.

Saludos.


----------



## seaarg (Ene 14, 2011)

Me meto para hacer un comentario:

No se cual es tu ubicacion, pero si es Argentina viene bien la siguiente anecdota:

Pre año 2001 varios tecnicos amigos estaban viendo las posibilidades de hacer otra cosa para ganarse el pan, nadie reparaba todo se cambiaba.

Salto la crisis 2001 y de golpe esta gente empezo a tener su trabajo (que realmente les gustaba) de nuevo, y la posibilidad de poner el pan en la mesa con eso.

Ahora otra, mas personal: Yo soy programador en todos los ambitos desde muy chico. Siempre pense que "hacer sistemas" iba a ser mi forma de ganarme la vida... sin embargo el mercado cambio y yo junto con el, me converti en programador web, a los sistemas administrativos no quise ver ni de lejos... luego el mercado cambio de nuevo, y ya no convino mas programar una web desde cero, sino usar frameworks... de nuevo yo aprendi y cambie a eso.

Tuve la suerte que todos los pasos me dieron satisfacciones, excepto quiza sistemas administrativos que nunca me gusto mucho.

Con todo esto quiero decir... uno estudia algo, el mercado cambia, entonces uno se adapta y sigue adelante, y creciendo.

Tu carrera te va a servir para muchas cosas, una de ellas sera reparar TV, pero para reparar TV tu carrera no te alcanzara, deberas meterte y hacerlo, y aprender, y romper, y aprender, etc... Luego mas adelante vas a hacer otra cosa, y de nuevo tu carrera sera tu base.

PD: Fer, ginecologia pinta muy lindo... hasta que te viene la paciente que..... bueno, ya sabes jajaja


----------



## dayo (Ene 14, 2011)

zaiz dijo:


> Si te gusta la televisión, dedícate a la televisión y no te preocupes.
> 
> Estudia lo más que puedas y si tu campo es el mantenimiento qué bien.
> 
> ...



Administracion ni loco , me gusta la carrera y aunque digo que es dificil, por lo que todos me han dicho es que graduandome es donde esta la oportunidad..



seaarg dijo:


> Me meto para hacer un comentario:
> 
> No se cual es tu ubicacion, pero si es Argentina viene bien la siguiente anecdota:
> 
> ...



*El cambio*, exacto es lo mas preocupante, a decir verdad estoy seguro que a todos los estudiantes y muchos de los que no lo son, siempre tienen algo de miedo porque n verdad no sabemos lo que viene, y lo peor soy yo que queria una cosa pero parece mi opinion acerca de hacer service ha cambiado este dia, sin embargo no lo quiero dejar


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 14, 2011)

Tienes temor a algo que no sabes ni como va a suceder. Tu solo mantén en la mente trabajar. Lo demás viene por añadidura. El conocimiento, ya lo tienes. Te vas a emprender algo, nomas a darle. No funciona, corte, Otro lado, agrego más servicios, siempre basándome en mis conocimientos. Un análisis del entorno ayuda mucho a no errar en "brazos" para el desarrollo inicial y hacer un Desarrollo de múltiples "Brazos".

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2011)

fui a dar una vuelta y a mirar chicas......sigo pensando en gineco, pero eligiendo, nada de la tercera edad.

ahora bien en serio:

un punto que deberia tratar quien inicio este tema es que tiene un gran problema de incertidumbre, es un tema a tratar.
NADIE en la vida le va a asegurar nada.
ya MURIO esa epoca , hace 500 años en la que el abuelo era herrero, el padre tambien , el hijo tambien.....

si estas estudiando INGENIERIA no tenes que pensar como tecnico, vos NO vas a vivir reparando nada, estas muy errado.
el mundo y las posibilidades son mayores (siempre que el pais no sea bananero) .
si vos tenes un taller de reparaciones y sos ingeniero.
a ver date cuenta:
sos  ingeniero 
y sos autonomo .
no podes estar reparando y no podes pretender que vas a vivir toda tu vida de lo mismo .
vos tenes que conseguir "la licencia o er el service oficial de...... "
y tenes que abrir otra sucursal en otro barrio 
y tenes que ..............
y cuando veas que te deja $$ fabricar tal equipo lo haces (para eso armaste la infraestructura) .
y si ves que te pinta hacer tal o cual negocio lo haces.

tenes un serio problema de cabeza , pensas como tecnico reparador.
se que en ingenieria hay materias acerca de organizacion de empresas y eso .
que alguien lo oriente (yo soy un caso perdido ) .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 14, 2011)

> ya MURIO esa epoca , hace 500 años en la que el abuelo era herrero, el padre tambien , el hijo tambien.....


todavía  existen  los herreros,nomas que los de hoy  dia no  saben  tanto  como los de  antaño ¡¡
tecnico reparador =mucho trabajo y  algo de dinero en el bolsillo
ingeniero =mas posibilidades de ganar  mas dinero ,pero  también mas esfuerzo en el estudio 
resumen = estudia lo mas que puedas que eso es bueno


----------



## dayo (Ene 15, 2011)

Me fui tambien a dar una vuelta pero aqui estoy....

Yo se que tal ves es mas de sentido comun, sin embargo, en verdad que entre ayer y hoy, he pensado mucho en todas sus respuestas, todas y cada una igual de importante. Pero la importancia como tal no radica tanto en sus respuestas sino en sus experiencias.

Me han dado respuestas que se basan en lo que ustedes han pasado en su vida, con respecto a esto de la electronica. Este tipo de preguntas se lo hubiera podido hacer a mis compañeros de universidad, pero con seguridad me hubieran dado respuestas superficiales, es decir, si les hago este tipo de preguntas me respondieran igual que me responderia  un vendedor de pollos.

Tienen razon (aunque me gusta mucho el service, porque como ya dije, estube casi 2 años en dos talleres diferentes), la carrera me habrirà tantas puertas, que quisas algun dia en ves de reparar esos aparatos (sean o no *"desechables"*) yo los podria diseñar.

Por alli lei que  con mi titulo podria tener mi *propio service oficial*, seguro lei mal (en verdad lei lo que me convenia sobre eso), pero como se haria???????


----------



## fernandob (Ene 15, 2011)

yo lo puse y para tener un service oficial no creo que necesites siquiera el titulo.
vos tenes que ver 3 cosas:

1 -- el titulo de ingeniero es un monton y te abre a muchas posibilidades
2 -- SABER ademas de el titulo, o sea ser un ingeniero de verdad ademas de tener el titulo te abrira mas puertas, me refiero a que si ves la posibilidad de hacer un negocio, o fabricar o diseñar, o controlar , o lo que sea podras hacerlo.
3 --- esta presta atencion , por que es la dificil:
*"papa : haceme vivo , que grande me hago solo " !!!!!!!!!!!*

ser vivo, saber comerciar, saber hacer negocios, saber comunicarte con la gente , saber desenvolverte con la gente y en lso negocios ESO es hasta te diria mas importante que los 2 primeros puntos .

estoy 100 % seguro que bill gates llego a lo que llego por el punto 3 y no por lo s otros.
tambien el carnicha dueño de coto .http://www.coto.com.ar/



vos podras ser ingeniero , pero si el trabajo lo vas a conseguir mirando el diario y poniendote en la cola vas mal.
tenes que estudiar y trabajar eso vos.



dayo dijo:


> Por alli lei que con mi titulo podria tener mi *propio service oficial*, seguro lei mal (en verdad lei lo que me convenia sobre eso), pero como se haria???????


 
traje, presencia, caradura y vas a averiguar,soltura al comunicarte con la gente , confianza , etc.
eso te dara buenos trabajos y mujeres.
te lo asegura papa (yop) que lo se por que no tengo ni grandes trabajos ni muchas minas y debe ser por que no hago caso de lo que te estoy diciendo .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2011)

conozco a uno que no tiene titulo y es servicie oficial de philps,le e salvado las ''papas'' y el a salvados mis ''papas''


----------



## Uro (Ene 20, 2011)

Vaya tema el que han montado ustedes! Quien ama el estudio, siempre quiere saber más. Cada uno se arma su propio futuro. ¿Para qué estudiar si no hemos de buscarle aplicaciones al conocimiento? El futuro es de los esforzados. El éxito es 10% inteligencia y 90% esfuerzo, sudor, hambre, trasnocho y constancia.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2011)

hambre de conocimiento ¡¡¡¡¡   con mi  panza vaciá  no pienso y  no quiero trabajar ,asta que me den comida ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Ene 20, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Vaya tema el que han montado ustedes! Quien ama el estudio, siempre quiere saber más. Cada uno se arma su propio futuro. ¿Para qué estudiar si no hemos de buscarle aplicaciones al conocimiento? El futuro es de los esforzados. El éxito es 10% inteligencia y 90% esfuerzo, sudor, hambre, trasnocho y constancia.


 
jaaaaaaaa.que la inocencia te valga "pibe......." ........."jovencito".
cundo tengas unos años mas y estes casado y comprando pañales te preguntaras por que eso que amaste y estudiaste no te da suficiente dinero para mantener a tu familia.
si vos le diste todo el amor de el mundo .

segui con el chupete .
que papa y mama pagan .


----------



## Uro (Ene 20, 2011)

Bueno mi amigo, cuando las palabras se sacan del contexto pierden su sentido. Aún así, tiene validez mi dicho, porque como sabemos, "se gana el pan con el sudor de la frente", osea que primero se trabaja y luego se come. Pero dejemos las metáforas a un lado y seamos claros: "comer = alcanzar el éxito"; "sudor de la frente = acción". Sabemos que en este mundo actual todo es dinero y éste sólo se consigue con el trabajo (a no ser que seamos hijos de papi y mami, como decimos en Colombia), es por eso que tenemos que anticiparnos al futuro, tenemos que anticiparnos a los cambios para poder ubicarnos en una posición de éxito. 

Pero si esto para usted no es suficiente, entonces su tema no tiene sentido, a no ser, "pasar el tiempo" inútilmente.

Me disculpan en todo caso si me metí en una charla que no me corresponde.


----------



## unmonje (Ene 20, 2011)

Los muchachos te estan tirando unas buenas...
jejejee !!!
Como sea...No te vas a llevar un solo centavo de este mundo  !!!...eso ya es una buena pista para saber para donde tomar ,no?

Bien...El emperador ,PEDRO el grande de RUSIA ilustro esta circunstancia...
(el emperador mas querido y recordado de Rusia)

Pronto a morir , pautò a sus consejeros a hacer 3 cosas luego de su muerte.
1-Que le amputen las manos y las pongan sobre el cajòn
(Para que todos vean que no se llevaba nada)
2-Que sus mèdicos fueran detras del sequito mortuorio
(Para que vieran todos, que nadie puede evitar su muerte por mas rico que sea )
3-Que sus pajes delante del sequito, arrojen sus bienes personales en el camino y a la multitud..
(Para dar muestras de, donde termina lo recaudado en ella )

.....Aprende todo lo que  puedas...luego ve a que lo aplicas...
El creador proveerà lo demas...

Para vivir , hay cosas mas importante que el *dinero* ,el *oxigeno* es un buen ejemplo.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 20, 2011)

yo no respondo personalmente, o sea a la persona, si al comentario.
no era con mala onda , para nada , solo una forma de expresar lo que pienso o de responder al otro comentario.

*arteayudas:* no fue mi respuesta un ataque hacia ti, es mas , coincido con lo que dices, solo que me parecio en el contexto que apuntaba a algo y quise rebatirlo, espero no lo tomes a mal y podamso seguir tratando esto .

una vida es laaaargga (si hay suerte) y la gente cambia, las necesidades, las prioridades, hasta los amores.
el hooby o el gusto a estudiar algo de jovenes en nuestra sociedad esta intimamente ligado al futuro trabajo.
y es indudable que , bueno...........lo que puse:
no es solo " a mi me gusta esto·" 

fijense que quien inicio esto es bastante mas centrado de lo que parece, pues no solo ve el gusto por lo que hace HOY , sino que ve mas alla (y obviamente le agarra incertidumbre, por que nadie puede predecir el futuro) ve la necesidad de dinero, y de una cierta estabilidad o seguridad laboral (economica) .

yo lo comprendo a dayo, y creo que le va a ir bien en el futuro, por que si bien no sera un futuro tranquilo , ni seguro ni monotono , se ve que es un tipo que si ve hacia adelante y intenta anticiparse a las situaciones.
no todo el mundo hace asi , seguramente tendra buen trabajo (y una buena ulcera tambien ) ya que se preocupa por adelantarse "varias movidas" en el puto ajedrez de la vida ..
y eso es lo que queria poner, la vida JAMAS es tan simple.............bueno......quizas para unos pocos afortunados si.
ojala fuese:
"estudio lo que me apasiona y listo "

si lo pienso podria poner entre comillas otras frases ilusas que la vida luego se ocupa de hacerte mierd..... con el tiempo .
pero mejor lo dejo.


un saludo


----------



## dayo (Ene 20, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Bueno mi amigo, cuando las palabras se sacan del contexto pierden su sentido. Aún así, tiene validez mi dicho, porque como sabemos, "se gana el pan con el sudor de la frente", osea que primero se trabaja y luego se come. Pero dejemos las metáforas a un lado y seamos claros: "comer = alcanzar el éxito"; "sudor de la frente = acción". Sabemos que en este mundo actual todo es dinero y éste sólo se consigue con el trabajo (a no ser que seamos hijos de papi y mami, como decimos en Colombia), es por eso que tenemos que anticiparnos al futuro, tenemos que anticiparnos a los cambios para poder ubicarnos en una posición de éxito.
> 
> Pero si esto para usted no es suficiente, entonces su tema no tiene sentido, a no ser, "pasar el tiempo" inútilmente.
> 
> *Me disculpan en todo caso si me metí en una charla que no me corresponde*.



No digas eso, necesito opiniones de todos, porque sino simplemente le hubiera preguntado a el profesor de electronica o a la profesora de redes electricas (bien dificiles pero saben de su catedra) y listo.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 20, 2011)

mas arriba ya le respondi que no fue con mala onda, yo edito varias veecs hasta que toma forma lo que escribo .

igual lo repito:
yo leo y segun lo que siento del texto se me viene la respuesta, a veces uno lee algo y siente detterminada cosa, algo que tiene que aclarar.
a vecs no es una resuesta a el texto unicamente, sino a algo que a mi me surgio o una idea que se me desperto.

es asi muchachos, no me tomen a la tremenda.
imaginen que soy una mina medio loca que encima tiene el carnet de vitalicia.

hay que sobrevivirme, pero si se esfuerzan algo util sacan de mi (y de todos) .

saludos


----------



## dayo (Ene 20, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> yo no respondo personalmente, o sea a la persona, si al comentario.
> no era con mala onda , para nada , solo una forma de expresar lo que pienso o de responder al otro comentario.
> 
> *arteayudas:* no fue mi respuesta un ataque hacia ti, es mas , coincido con lo que dices, solo que me parecio en el contexto que apuntaba a algo y quise rebatirlo, espero no lo tomes a mal y podamso seguir tratando esto .
> ...



Miren no tengo internet por lo que se me hace dificil venir al ciber pero quiero que entiendan algo a todos los que han participado(que me ha servido de mucho)...

Quisas van a tomar lo que voy a escribir como drama porque yo se que la mayoria pasa estas situaciones pero.... Cuando una persona ha pasado necesidades y ve que lo que lo apasiona es dificil tratar de "llevarlo a la realidad", porque necesita dinero las cosas cambian mucho..

Y no solamente a la electronica sino en todos los ambitos... Que mejor muestra que los empresarios que se dedican por ejemplo a pintar, o cantar, o escribir, pero *en sus ratos libres*porque su verdadera actividad es por ejemplo... vender yates.

Yo no quisiera eso, y ya les he explicado, no es drama simplemente que cuando la vida es dificil, uno no se quiere arriesgar a pasar toda su vida asi.* Les digo con el corazon que prefiero dejar la electronica (a pesar de que siempre me ha gustado) a vivir toda mi vida como estoy ahora,* en donde no me he podido cortar el pelo simplemente por no tener unos miseros bolivares (Vivo en venezuela)

*fernandob*tambien le queria responder por privado pero debo tener 25 mensajes, sin embargo , agradesco que usted entienda la situacion, pero no se porque me mando el mensaje por privado (pero de verdad muchas gracias).

Quisiera decir mas cosas sobre la electronica y el dinero pero creo que hay que habrir otro post para eso. gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2011)

yo ni loco le doy dinero al peluquero,me lo corto yo mismo ,y no es de amarrete ,es por practicidad ,en 3 minutos y tengo el corte listo ,me ahorro el viaje al peluquero 
saludos


----------



## dayo (Ene 20, 2011)

jajajja eso quise hacer una vez y quede como un barco, de todas maneras lo del pelo es una de las tantisimas cosas que se nesecitan, porque al peluquero le puedo pagar con otra cosa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2011)

bueno al principio puede ser,pero luego le agarras la mano,igual que en el ejercito y sin espejo ¡¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Ene 20, 2011)

lo que escribiste fue muy crudo y sincero, por eso te quise responder, pero  te mande mi opinion por privado por que se va demasiado, ademas no quiero que se arme tipo discusion por que otro opine muy distinto o no le parezca.
este es un foro de electronica, no digo que este mal tratar esto , todo lo contrario.
pero hay muchos "fanaticos" que solo ven las cosas de su perspectiva y no era mi idea que se arme discusion.

fue por eso.

te deseo el mejor de los futuros.


----------



## Uro (Ene 20, 2011)

Amigos Fernandob, Dayo y el Monarca, pierdan cuidado! Entendido por completo. La vida no es fácil, el futuro es incierto. Espero reunir la cuota necesaria para que iniciemos una buena amistad. No me ha incomodado en lo más mínimo sus comentarios, simplemente quise darle seriedad a un interrogante tan serio. Quizás esta sea la mejor forma de enfrentar lo que nos espera porque vamos a necesitar de mucha ayuda pues el mundo va cabeza abajo sin remedio. 
Creo que la electrónica es y será el soporte de todas las disciplinas. Y si nó, qué tecnología estuviesemos utilizando ahora. 
Hoy todo se mueve gracias a la electrónica. Lo que debemos tener en cuenta es fortalecer nuestra visión porque cada vía los componentes son más pequeños y vamos a necesitar muchos ojos. De todas formas, los principios son universales y esos no cambian. Siempre serán los mismos. Las técnicas son lo que cambia y con ella el mundo, la sociedad y las necesidades.

Un saludo muy cordial para todos y espero que no ser retiren del tema.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 20, 2011)

Mi consejo:

Reparar: NO (solo a familiares y amigos) es todo un tema, y muchas veces terminas perdiendo plata
Diseñar, construir: SI

siendo ingeniero sobretodo...tu meta es el desarrollo y creación de nuevos sistemas

y sino te metes en automatización industrial y listo.

saludos.


----------



## Uro (Ene 21, 2011)

Concuerdo con Draco. 
Los cambios que vienen serán tan rápidos que no los veremos pasar. Es necesario pues abrir el intelecto a nuevas proyecciones y nada mejor que una ingeniería para despertar la mente. Aunque yo, a mi edad, creo que la lógica matemática es más que suficiente para enfrentar cualquier reto futuro. Les confieso, amigos, yo no soy profesional. Fui profesor de Matemáticas y Física a nivel básico y medio durante algo más de diez años, pero por problemas con un gamonalillo de pueblo tuve que exiliarme en una apartada región de mi pais hasta que las cosas se calmaron (18 años después), por ello estuve alejado del desarrollo tecnológico hasta el año 2000, fecha en la cual pude regresar a mi círculo familiar y retomar lo que había dejado atrás. Pero esos años de aislamiento me empujaron a la lectura y la escritura. Hoy puedo decir que “por la necesidad baila el perro”. 

La lógica matemática me ha servido para ampliar mis conocimientos de forma autodidacta y por eso he dicho que sólo el esfuerzo nos garantiza el éxito. Bien vale el título, pero sin un estímulo es como si nada. 

Conocí profesionales que tuvieron que dedicarse a manejar taxi (sin demeritar la profesión de taxista), porque no les alcanzó empuje para hacer valer su cartón. Ese es precisamente el riesgo: darle importancia al diploma y despreciar el valor del conocimiento que aquel supone. Cuántos no pasan por a la universidad de rumba en rumba, de juerga en juerga y al final del semestre o de la carrera compensan con el dinero lo que no hicieron con el intelecto. Lo digo porque lo viví durante un semestre que pude asistír a Ingeniería de sistemas. Hoy se que gran parte de mis condiscípulos lograron el “cartón” con dinero y no con estudio y hoy llegan a mi taller a ofrecerme alianzas para que yo enfrente los trabajos y ellos los respaldan con su inútil cartón. Pero qué va! Eso son güevonadas!

Sólo hasta ayer 20 de enero 2011 me animé a participar en un foro. Después de nuestro impase me dediqué a navegar por el portal forosdeelectrónica.com y entonces ví clara la necesidad de felicitarles a ustedes por dedicarle tanto tiempo a compartir inquietudes con todos los “foristas” o “forenses”(¡!) o “foreros” (bueno, como se diga, ya consultaré el término apropiado). Es verdaderamente encomiable ir de acá allá, aconsejando, orientando, opinando y a veces hasta “mamando gallo” (como decimos en Colombia en forma muy coloquial a la acción de tomar el pelo o hacer bromas). Cuánto no sirve una orientación a tiempo como la que yo necesito en estos momentos y que aparece planteada en la sección “Dudas generales”. Fue eso lo que me llevó a participar en un foro, repito que antes nunca, nunca lo había intentado.

Sepan, estimados amigos, que estoy avergonzado con ustedes y tengan la seguridad que me han dado una lección.


----------



## dayo (Ene 21, 2011)

*Señor Arteayudas*, claro que lo comprendo la logica matematica es fundamentalisima sobre todo para entender de lo que estamos ahora hablando que es la electronica. 




DJ DRACO dijo:


> Mi consejo:
> 
> Reparar: NO (solo a familiares y amigos) es todo un tema, y *muchas veces terminas perdiendo plata*
> Diseñar, construir: SI
> ...



Tiene razon,  yo mismo cuando estube en los talleres veia como ganaban su plata pero luego se les hiba en otra cosa..

Miren, saben que cuando estaba en los talleres *perdi materias*, a casi nadie lo dije pero ya da igual, ya las pase, las perdi porque falte mucho a las clases por estar ayudando alli o por estar "reparando lo que podia".

El dueño del ultimo taller que estaba, que tiene (aunque ya no lo veo), mas de 20 años reparando ( y que sabe bastante),  le pregunte sobre la situacion y su respuesta fue: *Sabes lo que hubiera querido estudiar yo : TELECOMUNICACIONES* 

Es mas con las respuestas he visto la importancia de la carrera ya que un dia (me acuerdo), que llego un señor preguntando por cuanta corriente consumia un trasformador (otro "tecnico"), y habia otro tecnico mas (pero no de TV sino de reparacion de placas), en total eran *Tres tecnicos, y ninguno sabia la corriente que consumia*, y yo siendo ayudante, les calcule la corriente ( primero por la formula de potencia, y luego por ley de ohm)  ... 

*En verdad era algo sencillo y ellos ni idea tenian de que era eso que hice*... Para no extenderme creo que en verdad pienso como "tecnico" (sin desprestigiar), y voy a cambiar el rumbo que hiba tomando....


----------



## Uro (Ene 21, 2011)

Bueno, eso depende de las circunstancias amigo Dayo. No es que necesariamente tenga uno que ser "dotor", NO. Lo necesario es hacer las cosas bien, porque aunque parezca romántico o idealista, además del dinero, está la satisfacción que deja el trabajo honrado, y eso nadie nos lo puede quitar, ni nos lo podemos perratiar en rumbas o con sinvergüenzas. Si soñamos con un futuro exitoso, ese es un buen principio.

Yo pertenezco al grupo de los que piensan que "Haciendo se aprende", y en nuestro campo el método de  prueba-error se aplica en un 90% y quizás más. Puede uno dominar la teoría, pero incuestionablemente habrá que ensayar para confrontar resultados.

Creo entender que los tecnicos que usted menconó solo arreglaban desperfectos y me imgaino que nunca tuvieron la curiosidad de simular averías para averiguar nuevos caminos y adquirir una técnica. Eso de decir *técnico* implica mucho. Técnico es el que aplica una técnica, no el que "tapa un hueco". Un verdadero técnico no solo compone un desperfecto sino que averigua las causas de la avería y las elimina. Qué se gana un conductor si sólo repone la rueda de un solo lado del vehículo. Pues un dolor de cabeza en un futuro muy próximo. ¿No es cierto?  

Bueno, dejémosla ahí, por ahora. Buena tarde mi amigo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 21, 2011)

no trabajar en talleres de otros no,yo decía trabajar por cuenta propia,sino  nunca vas a tener ganancias 
,pero siendo ingeniero supongo que seria ideal,como dijo dj draco


----------



## Uro (Ene 21, 2011)

Bueno, tengo una pregunta para Fernandob. Me referiré al inicio del post. Cito: 

*“ … todo se va a fabricar con SMC o tecnologia de montaje superficial y segun me han dicho habra pocas posibilidades de reparacion, todo va a ser cambio de placas, es decir, como una PC…”*

Desde su perspectiva, nos llevará la tecnología de la televisión y los computadores a una situación tal que sea imposible reparar las placas? Porque cuando estuve en el instituto técnico adelantando un curso de Mantenimiento, reparación y ensamble de computadores realizamos varios talleres supremamente interesantes. Por ejemplo, soldarle  paticas a un circuito integrado; reparar una board quebrada y de paso reconstruir las pistas del circuito impreso. Cambiar los conectores de teclado y mouse en la placa base; limpiar las lentes de rayos lasser en unidades de CDRom. Y en los ultimos meses, por ejemplo, mi PC estaba fallando y después de una revisión detecté unos condensadores electrolíticos soplados y el hecho de cambiarlos me solucionó el problema. Y si hablamos de portátiles, por ejemplo, el recalentamiento del chip nVidia que ha causado infinidad de problemas se soluciona por calentamiento, sin demasiado riesgo para la board. 

Y a qué viene el cuento. Pues que uno siempre encontrará la forma de solucionar problemas que ahora, a la mediana distancia presumimos sin solución. Antes, por ejemplo, reprogramar una RomBios era imposible (¿?), en la actualidad es pan de cada día. 

Cree usted, amigo Fernandob que a mayor tecnología habrá precios más asequibles para el consumidor? Yo me atrevo a pensar que el acceso a los aparatos electrónicos de avanzada está restringido a una población relativamente reducida. El común de las gentes tendrá que contentarse con la  tecnología mediana y ese es el campo de acción nuestro.

Sería interesante consultar con alguno de los foristas españoles o mexicanos sobre la incidencia de los cambios tecnológicos, digamos en los últimos cinco años y si por esto ellos se han visto en la necesidad de replantear sus metas académicas. Tengo referencias que, en España por ejemplo, un computador falla por algo y ¡Chublun!  Al fondo de la caneca de la basura. Será cierto eso? 

Bueno, ahí le deje el trompo en l’uña.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 22, 2011)

La electrónica se está poniendo jodida...y podés darte cuenta al preguntarle a algún viejito de unos 70 años (como mi abuelo)

aca en mi ciudad conozco unos 3 o 4 viejos electrónicos de los de antes...de los de "lámparas"...de esos que tenían que estudiar en libros...

y hablando con ellos, que siempre se mantienen al tanto de las actualidades tecnológicas, me he dado cuenta que la electrónica se viene bastante dificil y cada vez peor en el área de reparación.

y cada minuto que pasa me doy cuenta que la electrónica no es un trabajo, no es de esos trabajos que te llenarán de dinero...es más bien un hobbie, que te llenará de placer.

saludos y suerte


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2011)

> y cada minuto que pasa me doy cuenta que la electrónica no es un trabajo, no es de esos trabajos que te llenarán de dinero...es más bien un hobbie, que te llenará de placer.




draco mira que ,por ejemplo en mi barrio ay un técnico cada  4 cuadras y todos trabajan ,  al menos yo no me quejo,claro que tengo otro trabajo con sueldo fijo ,pero tranquilamente lo podría dejar y dedicarme solo a la reparación,de todas maneras los técnicos viejos ,por lo menos los de mi zona no saben ni que es el modo service  y eso me ayuda mucho porque les termino reparando sus trabajos ,pero si es cierto es una profecion que no te vuelve millonario ni nada,pero también es cierto que es un trabajo liviano (mejor que de albañil o hombreando bolsas) ademas de apasionante ,me gusta este trabajo ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Ene 22, 2011)

el mundo cambia vos rey pones eso de albañil , yo hace un tiempo estaba queriendo averiguar para aprender esto :



hoy dia no te hacen una moldura ni ornamentacion ni  nada en un frente ......y en otra epoca hasta las casas tenian un monton de ornamentaciones, , hoy ni a un edificio.....son lisos , sin belleza .
el mundo cambia, la gente tambien .
en todos los ambitos, artes y oficios.
y el por que ?? 
es muy ambiguo.
impredecible.

el otro dia veia la serie "caprica" , y creo que es indudable que (y ahora hablando de nuevo de la TV) en algun momento se cambiara por NO MAS TV sino lentes , lentes o visores que te permitan no solo ver la pelicula sino que estar dentro de ella con algo mas que una imagen 3D.
y sera pronto.
y me pregunto :
por que miercoles tan apuradamente fabrican TV colores por millones y millones de unidades??
lcd........y en un pedo ya son viejos y pasamso a leds...........y en otro pedo cambian la norma o pasamso a higth definition o a 3D ........y cada vez se tiran millones de TV al tacho , oceano , o lo que sea.


anda a saber lo que te depara el futuro.

anda a saber.

y si lo pienso , y veo a la juventudo frente a la TV o a la compu con el game box o lo que sea, cuando aparezcn esas lentes.........chau juventud.
y ??
quizas los psicologos se llenen de $$$ .
o quizas los albañiles y los plomeros se llenen de $$ por que tendremso una sociedad "conectada " e idiota y nadie querra trabajar con las manos.

anda a saber.

es un p**o y raro mundo y no va la cosa por hoobyes ni por tecnologia ni  por nada de eso.
es leer el futuro, saber de conductas sociales, bastante brujeria y yo que mas se.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2011)

lo cerrajeros cobran fortunas y los reparadores de lavarropas también


----------



## dayo (Ene 22, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> La electrónica se está poniendo jodida...y podés darte cuenta al preguntarle a algún viejito de unos 70 años (como mi abuelo)
> 
> aca en mi ciudad conozco unos 3 o 4 viejos electrónicos de los de antes...de los de "lámparas"...de esos que tenían que estudiar en libros...
> 
> ...



Exactamente, siempre lo digo, pero he cambiado la perspectiva que tenia desde que realice esta pregunta...

Al señor *arteayudas*, como siempre me sirve su experiencia, sin embargo, le dirè que el soldar paticas o reparar conectores no lo considero un trabajo tecnico, es algo asi como lo que expuso el señor *fernandob* todo el mundo puede hacer una silla pero nadie *que yo conosca* puede realizar una obra de arte con un arbol (no como antes creo  yo). Me refiero a que cuando alguien ve un cable flojo lo "repara", y eso no es mi concepto de service..pero gracias en tu comentario.

Gracias por las respuestas ,porque al parecer el dinero lo va dar no la habilidad tecnica, sino las habilidades sociales, no las reparaciones, lo va a seguir dando lo que *siempre* lo ha dado: *El comercio*


----------



## fernandob (Ene 22, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Bueno, tengo una pregunta para Fernandob. Me referiré al inicio del post. Cito:
> ........................................................


 
hola mira, la cosa es asi  EN TODO :
oferta y demanda.
y esto que cuento pasa EN TODO .
*hay millones de personas que necesitan trabajo, que estan pendientes de hacer algun negocio, de hacer un negocito para vivir, eso lo sabes.*

vos sabes como es esto de las importaciones y las exportaciones, pues bien , suponete que en tu pais se traen 1 millon de Tv color de leds de ultima generacion y que usan placas de smd. pues en general siempre se quema una o 2 placas y cuando lso services noten eso averiguaran y veran de importarlas, siempre es mejor pagar 600 $ por una reparacion que 1500$ por uno nuevo .

hoy conseguis placas universales de aire acondicionado split.
de fuentes de video , ......de........tantas cosas.

donde hay un hueco alguien lo llena siempre.

el tecnico siempre tendra trabajo, aunque sea abriendo un TV que usa tornillos raros y cambiando placas que no cualquiera sabe cuales son.

la pregunta es:
vale la pena dedicar xxx años para ser un ingeniero o un "experto" en eso .......para eso ??? 

es eso solo la vida ????? 
no nos da mas opciones ?????



dayo dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas ,porque al parecer el dinero lo va dar no la habilidad tecnica, sino las habilidades sociales, no las reparaciones, lo va a seguir dando lo que *siempre* lo ha dado: *El comercio*


 
ahi va la cosa: estas abriendo los ojos y viendo que hay "mucho mas camino , muchas mas opciones"


----------



## Uro (Ene 22, 2011)

Enfocado. Estoy pensando como técnico… (es que yo no soy técnico)… Estoy cogiendo el toro por la cola y debo cogerlo es por los cachos. Cómo fue que Fernandob planteó el post? Veamos…. Ah no. No fue Fernandob, fue Dayo. Fernandob le respondió: 

*es que como ingeniero vos si tendras trabajo:
se supone que .............

un local de reparaciones con 5 tecnicos y vos como capo.
ls tecnicos desmontan el TV con el destornillador y vos sos el que consigue, comprende y instruye a los 5 salames para que puedna reparar.
ademas de analizar otras fallas.
ademas de analizar las placas de recambio (todo se recambia) y ver cuales podes reparar en TU LABORATORIO por que es viable su reparación y conveniente en $$$$ .*

Me pegaré de  las últimas líneas, eso es lo que me interesa. Tengo una gran cantidad de placas y componente en mi taller, fruto de… ya pueden imaginarse. 
Mi idea es realizar algo rentable con todo ese desecho porque si  voy a venderlo me ofrecen bagatelas. Eso me tiene estudiando.
Ya arranqué reformando una fuente de poder ATX para producir de 0V a 20V. Conseguido,

El siguiente paso es anexarle un cargador de baterías y pilas que está en proceso junto con un control de temperatura para el cautín. Con un PC y varios CRT obsoletos que tengo por ahí pienso armar un centro de control, con su oscilador y otras arandelas. No se si sea viable, pero aún me quedan días por delante y por eso sigo investigando.

Pienso que con lo que aprenda en este proceso tendré suficiente conocimiento para emprender proyectos más novedosos. Es cierto o estoy mal enfocado.

Si creen que estoy fuera de contexto me lo dicen por favor para seguir el curso apropiado, porque ya ustedes lo saben, yo no soy profesional y no pienso ir a la universidad. Les anticipo los agradecimientos.
Saludos


----------



## unmonje (Ene 23, 2011)

1-
Ver el archivo adjunto 46815
2-







Para FernandoB ....

A mis ojos...el pensamiento del hombre ha cambiado desde,...
1- Algo semejante a tu foto.
2- a algo semejamte a esta otra foto...

Se ganò en algunas areas y se perdiò en otras.
En pocas palabras diria que dejò de lado -el placer de hacer algo aparentemente inutil- ,
al pragmatismo mas bestial !!!   jijijiji  ..pobre de NOS !!!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 23, 2011)

celdas en vez de hogares.
paredes lisas en vez de obras de arte.
lugares donde dormir en vez de donde vivir.

hay lugares, el otro dia veia la pelicula "el retrato de dorian gray" y veias la mansion, cada detalle.

hormigueros tenemos hoy .

y ya que estamso en este tema, recien vengo de uno que pedia de hacer algo con leds para magia, dense una vuelta, pero pensando en este tema de el trabajo en el futuro de la electronica.
y la parte de culpa que tenemso NOSOTROS.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-9-leds-ilusion-magica-50302/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 23, 2011)

para  que los tipos que hacen esos trabajos cobran en miles de dolares,trabajos de restaurador de teatros y esas cosas,conosco unos carpinteros que todabia tienen el arte ,pero lo hacen en madera y sus trabajos no son para nada económicos


----------



## Uro (Ene 23, 2011)

Vaya geniecito el tuyo Fernandob, pero tienes razón. No solo tienes que aguantarnos a los novatos sino que encima te ponen a trabajar gratis. Creo que abriré un tema especializado en la vida de los  novatos, porque son muchas las inquietudes que a uno se le presentan cuando se mete en un cuento como este. Me ha dado gusto participar hasta ahora, pero creo que es tiempo de buscar camino.

Felicidades.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 23, 2011)

tranquilo arteayudas solo   es cuestión de entender  a fernandob ,suele ser un casacarrabias,pero es buen tipo,
tiene la virtud de decir las cosas sin anestecia ¡¡¡¡
saludos


----------



## pamda (Ene 27, 2011)

antes que nada un saludo a todos los que legaron a este post..
primeramente les comento que no tengo una titulacion o algo parecido en electronica, hace tiempo que intente estudiar electronica pero por otros motivos se me imposibilito seguir, ahora que encuentro la oportunidad y el tiempo me gustaria estudiar por lo menos algo en forma tecnica, para ser un "tecnico" ya que conozco lo que son las "Ingenierias".
Me puse a estudiar Ingenieria en Sistemas Informaticos, llego un tiempo en donde mama y papa no pueden apoyarte más, osea uno mismo se da cuenta que tiene que madurar o sea absorver los gastos que se vayan presentando, entonces decidimos degenerar la carrarea y optar por una Licenciatura, la cual me permitio encontrar un trabajo muy rapido, el tema que me planteo al dia de hoy es el siguiente, para que especializarte por ejemplo en el desarrollo de sitios web, siendo que en internet tenes infinidad de cursos y tutoriales que te enseñan de como hacerlos?

Me gusto la frase que lei al principio del tema, Papa: enseñame a ser vivo, que grande me hago solo!

O sea el estudiar una carrera y obtener el carton no te asegura el futuro, por que no hay mucha diferencia de un "vivo" y uno que "estudio"
porque un vivo sin estudio es igual a uno que estudio y no es vivo, y peor si estudio y no sabe aplicar lo que "aprendio".

Hoy en dia, todo es comercio. Siempre exitirá una masa que demandará tecnologia y que podrá pagar lo que cuesta por algo nuevo. Pero tambien esta la otra cara, personas que adquieren cosas de segunda mano y siempre estas tienen problemas, entonces ahi aparecen los tecnicos, por asi decirlo.

Todo depende de uno mismo, si tiene gastos fijos y no tiene de donde sacar $$$, entonces que se dedique a lo que sabe hacer ahora para solventar esos gastos, o de lo contrario a replantearse las cosas. Ahora si tenes quien te pague tus cosas y caprichos, ahi otras cosa mariposa estudia una Ingenieria, y hace reparaciones por hobby, luego ese carton si sos suficientemente inteligente como lo dice en tu carton ya sabras que hacer.

Pero eso sí, tenes que tener en cuenta esto: conozco una persona que en sus 50 años de profesional siempre utilizo el lenguaje de programacion COBOL, hoy dia casi no se enseña más. Pero existen sistemas que requieren mantenimiento o agregar algunos modulos, entonces esta persona pasa sus honorarios $$$  cosa que no le quieren creer porque no tiene un titulo academico que acredite dicho conocimiento, pero peronaje este es un capo en lo que hace. Todo depende de uno mismo, si quiere presumir pues que estudie una Ingenieria, que hoy dia es lo maximo, o si quiere algo por amor al arte pues ya sabe que hacer!
Luego todo se demuestra en la cancha, ahi te das cuenta quien vale la pena!
Me gusto el post!

Saludos!


----------



## unmonje (Ene 28, 2011)

Si hoy todo es *comercio* como postulas,,,es porque la gente lo ha desidido asi.

En realidad , las IDEAS ò  las VERDADES (buenas ò malas) son eternas ,no envejecen...ni pasan de moda.
Mas bien...La gente las deja de lado mas bien.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 28, 2011)

El estudio y titulo te servira para cuando no se arreglen mas los equipos dado que vamos para ese lado. Despues como cualquier negocio/empresa necesitas conocer la parte comercial ya que no todo es "lo tecnico"


----------



## dayo (Feb 2, 2011)

Les dire que he pensado mucho su ayuda en estos ultimos dias. Valoro cada respuesta, y he hecho lo siguiente...

Primero tengo que decir que compre un libro de reparacion de TVs, es un libro *muy pero muy viejo*, sin embargo a mi parecer es uno de los mejores, se llama "Reparacion de TVs - Wayne C. Brandenburg", tambien se consigue en internet... Lo estudié mucho (por aproximadamente medio año, despues de trabajar en los talleres").

¿Por que digo esto?. Porque ya no lo hago, es decir, me he dedicado mucho mas a la universidad,... y como me recomendo un amigo, he tratado de contactar una "amiga lejana" para que me enseñe el arte del comercio, sin embargo, es dificil pero ahi vamos...


----------



## Uro (Feb 2, 2011)

Si la Ingeniería Electrónica no tuviese futuro, hace tiempo hubiera desaparecido de los programas universitarios. Eso creo. A no ser que para ser desocupado se necesite hacer carrera universitaria.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 2, 2011)

dayo dijo:


> he tratado de contactar una "amiga lejana"
> 
> +
> 
> me enseñe el arte del comercio, ..


 
asi que buscando chicas con cualquier excusa
+
apuntando a las artes que seran utiles siempre.

te volviste un master ............


----------



## dayo (Feb 3, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> asi que buscando chicas con cualquier excusa
> +
> apuntando a las artes que seran utiles siempre.
> 
> te volviste un master ............



Ahhhhhhhhh si entendio, lo escribí pensando que nadie me lo hiba a atajar..   



arteayudas dijo:


> Si la Ingeniería Electrónica no tuviese futuro, hace tiempo hubiera desaparecido de los programas universitarios. Eso creo. A no ser que para ser desocupado se necesite hacer carrera universitaria.



No he dicho eso, por supuesto esa es una de las *mejores carreras*del futuro, sin embargo no se que pasa .... no se si todavia es demasiado temprano, o es que esta muy subvalorada (no se valora como se deberia), o no se.... Igualmente saludos.


----------



## Marduc (Feb 3, 2011)

La VERDAD ya no pero es importante saberlo como cultura general para q se lo cuentes a tus hijos o nietos para no quedar como un idiota 
ahora todo es desechable y cada 3 semanas aparece algo nuevo.
d-_-b..............!!!


----------



## fernandob (Feb 3, 2011)

dayo dijo:


> , por supuesto esa es una de las *mejores carreras*del futuro, .


 

a ver , explicame eso 

por que decis eso ?? 

te hago un juego, un ejercicio:
anda a un barrio o 2 barrios de tu pais donde vive gente rica y toca el timbre, como si fuese una encuesta, y preguntales de que trabajan , el jefe de la familia.

dale 
y luego mira la estadistica.

a vos te gusta la electronica y queres engañarte con que es la carrera de el futuro , dale nomas.
aunque tu madre te diga que quiere operarse con laser de la vista y el oculista le cobra una fortuna y en 20 minutos le hizo la operacion y tiene todos los dias cola y cola de gente para esa operacion simple.
aunque te cuente un amigo  que el escribano le cobro el 20% de el valor de su casa por la sucesion ................igual dale  la carrera de el futuro es la electronica.

fijate nomas que lso barrios de ricos estan llenso de ing. electronicos ................


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2011)

Marduc dijo:


> La VERDAD ya no pero es importante saberlo como cultura general para que se lo cuentes a tus hijos o nietos para no quedar como un idiota
> ahora todo es desechable y cada 3 semanas aparece algo nuevo.
> d-_-b..............!!!


no es desechable el saber,podes entretener a los hijos y nietos ,por ejemplo contándoles lo  que hemos leído de   las  mitologías  griegas,es cultura en general,muy bueno y se nota y mucho cuando una persona la tiene,pues se puede tener una conversación interesante,se nota y es bueno ,te da algo de respeto,te permite pensar  mejor,sacas mejores conclusiones de la vida en general,
no es lo mismo  hablar   con un idiota quemado sin educación que  con una persona  al menos instruida .
eso  de  cada 3 semanas salio en la década de los 90 para idiotizar a las personas 
para que no piensen y boten cualquiera ,
y eso de '' dale viejita'' ''heeee loco''
que es eso??? la verdad  me da lastima cuando tengo que conversar con ese tipo de gente

PD:
     cualquiera no?? le erre ,mee fuera del tarro ?
por ejemplo se nota con alegandro que es una persona muy instruida,se nota con fernando que es una persona que lee mucho, y asi puedo poner mas ejemplos,eso si yo no soy ejemplo de nada,pero es  mas interesante  hablar o charlar con ellos que con alguien no instruido  y eso vale y mucho

PD:
     me confundi,esto pence que era el diodo mental,pero se me quemo parece,el diodo ,,,,,


----------



## Uro (Feb 3, 2011)

Te estás deschavetando Monarca. Lo que pasa es que las opiniones van y vienen por los dos temas, Yo también tengo que revisar cada rato cuál tema es cual. No creas, yo también me estoy deschavetando.

Saludos, Monarca


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2011)

pero eso no es noticia ,yo estoy locooo ,sino averigua un poco por el foro y  ya tendrás mis referencias ,asta compartimos un medico con cacho en su clínica
PD:
 tsunami el loco 
gustavocof115
ufffff si vas a encontrar material de sobra ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## dayo (Feb 3, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> a ver , explicame eso
> 
> por que decis eso ??
> 
> ...



Como ya he dicho a lo largo que se ha hecho este post (muchas gracias por eso), yo hablo solo desde la perspectiva de un estudiante de 21 años, pero ustedes lo hacen desde su experiencia, sin embargo....

Creo que la carrera de electronica, como el 90% de las carreras *tecnicas* siempre va a valer mucho menos que una en el trato directo con la gente, me refiero a directo tratandose de "negocio", pero tambien *CREO* que si se le da el empuje necesario (quisas *uniendose* con otras carreras, como por ejemplo medicina , podria explotarse su potencial.

Puede ser que este delirando (lo mas seguro porque tengo sueño) , pero tambien creo que se le podria explotar su potencial. Bueno Saludos



arteayudas dijo:


> Te estás deschavetando Monarca. Lo que pasa es que las opiniones van y vienen por los dos temas, Yo también tengo que revisar cada rato cuál tema es cual. No creas, yo también me estoy deschavetando.
> 
> Saludos, Monarca



Tiene razon señor arteayudas


----------



## rednaxela (Feb 4, 2011)

dayo dijo:


> Creo que la carrera de electronica, como el 90% de las carreras *tecnicas* siempre va a valer mucho menos que una en el trato directo con la gente, me refiero a directo tratandose de "negocio", pero tambien *CREO* que si se le da el empuje necesario (quisas *uniendose* con otras carreras, como por ejemplo medicina , podria explotarse su potencial.


 Imagínate a un tipo que se mata la cabeza estudiando electrónica para que ahora le vengan con la medicina, listo bien ... ahora este personaje crea un aparato de última tecnología lo vende a buen precio .... pero se quemo un montón las pestañas y la cabeza, para que otra persona como el ejemplo  de fernando .... hace cirugías en los ojos cada 20 minutos?¿ y cada 20 minutos se está llenando más de dinero, que el tipo que creó este aparato .

El que quiere estudiar electrónica es porque le gusta, la verdad no creo que vaya a ganar mucho dinero a menos que se salga de su profesión, me explico; se empieza en una empresa como ingeniero y por más de que trabajas tu sueldo no va a estar acorde a lo que te has quemado estudiando, pero si por alguna razón pasas a la parta administrativa de esa empresa, ves que ganas un poco mas pero a cambio te has alejado de tú profesión.

Lo que si estoy seguro es que yo quiero mucho a la electrónica de mi novia 

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Feb 4, 2011)

En líneas generales todo lo que se aprenda es útil. Absolutamente todo.

El que aprendió COBOL hace una punta de años y hoy es uno de los pocos que quedan, bien. Si alguien más lo aprendió, ahora tiene mucho más claro cómo es eso de los lenguajes de programación y aprender otros le va a resultar más fácil.
El electrónico que estudió Letras, también ganó algo. El que leyó sobre costura, el que conoce de estampillas, de cucharas medievales o de....

La cosa es que si se aplica la mentalidad pragmática de "esto para qué me sirve", vamos para atrás. Estudiar o aprender debe ser un fin en sí mismo y las aplicaciones de eso son algo secundario. En caso de una necesidad puntual, bien, que se apunte a lograr los conocimientos necesarios para ese fin específico. Fuera de ese cuadro excepcional, restringir el aprendizaje propio es algo poco prudente.

Hay una leyenda china o japonesa (no me acuerdo) sobre el cazador de dragones, que se entrena toda su vida para cazarlos aún sabiendo que nunca se va a enfrentar a uno y ni siquiera lo verá.
Cuando le plantean por qué es que entrena si no va a poder matar a ningún dragón, el tipo contesta (no recuerdo las palabras exactas) que es en recorrer el camino donde está lo verdaderamente virtuoso y no en la meta.

Aprender a reparar televisores sirve. Si mañana se acaban los que conocemos y son totalmente distintos, a aprender cómo se hace con estos nuevos también va a servir.
Y también leer a Borges sirve, como sirve leer a Arlt. Y ver cine de Kurosawa o a Barney, o jugar al Counter, o al ajedrez... De todo se obtiene algo, el secreto está en ir atento para no perdérselo.

Saludos.


----------



## Uro (Feb 4, 2011)

Permítanme que meta la cucharada. Pero primero un saludo para todos.
El asunto está chueco desde el principio, en  mi opinión. Entiendo que uno aprende todos los días, si no lo hace conscientemente, lo hace inconsciente. La clave está en retener sólo lo que nos aproveche e ir desechando poco a poco lo que es inútil o perjudicial. La mayoría de nosotros se ha equivocado en pretender ser millonario con la carrera universitaria. Los millones están en cualquier parte, sólo tenemos que ir por ellos. Pero si yo estudio por el dinero estoy poniendo por encima de mi bienestar la moneda y, generalmente, resultaré decepcionado. Creo que uno debería estudiar (lo que sea) con la idea de preparse intelectualmente para cualquier reto futuro y lo de sobrevivir económicamente dejarlo como  una actividad secundaria.  Otra cosa es querer andar al ritmo con la modernidad, eso si nos pone en el dilema (sin solución) de decidir qué carrera estudiar.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 4, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> . Entiendo que uno aprende todos los días, si no lo hace conscientemente, lo hace inconsciente. La clave está en retener sólo lo que nos aproveche e ir desechando poco a poco lo que es inútil o perjudicial. .


totalmet ede acuerdo, y uno quisiera dedicar tiempo a lo que si va a retener, o sea a lo que sera util.
en general el inicio de nuevos estudios nos pone ese dilema :
que estudio ?? o sea : que me sera util?? 



arteayudas dijo:


> La mayoría de nosotros se ha equivocado en pretender ser millonario con la carrera universitaria.


coincido, aunque siempre es mucho mejor que notenerla....mucho mejor.
y no solo por el titulo o sea el fin, sinotambien por el camino .




arteayudas dijo:


> Los millones están en cualquier parte, sólo tenemos que ir por ellos. /QUOTE]
> 
> ahi quizas no te interpreto, los millones no estan ahi , estan bien escondidos y guardados, son como la presa ya cazada: hay otros que la estan cuidando.
> en nuestra sociedad es una cuestion de astucia, pelea y poder el retenerlo, conseguirlo.
> ...


----------



## Carlitoscz (Sep 15, 2011)

Saludos, me he unido a este sitio debido a que encontré este mensaje en google, quiero 
   Comentar algo acerca de mi.

   Desde muy joven me gusto la electrónica, y a pesar de no tener recursos decidi aprender 
   como pude, es decir autodidacta, que me forme de manera autónoma leyendo libros y 
   montando un laboratorio electrónico casero, tuve que aprender con pocos recursos, sin 
   tener a quien recurrir ni a quien preguntar, pero eso me dio una habilidad muy grande.

   Ahora tengo 21 años de experiencia en electrónica, he trabajado en muchas cosas
   diferentes, pero mas que todo en electrónica, primero me desempeñe diseñando circuitos 
   electrónicos con componentes sencillos, luego digitales y después con microcontroladores, 
   trabaje reparando televisores, radios, grabadoras, equipos de audio de potencia, reparando 
   computadores,  desarrollando software, paginas webs, y algunas mas que no recuerdo . 
   a pesar de no tener un titulo y de nunca haber asistido a un centro formal o informal de 
   educación, me ha ido bien hasta ahora.

   Ahora me dedico a prestar servicios de reparaciones y diseños de tarjetas electrónicas en 
   mi ciudad y a nivel nacional, en muchas empresas me llaman ingeniero, de hecho en mi 
   trabajo soy muy bueno y casi nadie me pregunta donde me forme. Pero cuando se enteran 
   de la realidad el trabajo esta listo y funcionando, de hecho yo mismo lo confieso luego de 
   haber logrado varios trabajos exitosos, y todo mi éxito se debe a que no recibo trabajos
   que yo se que no podre sacar adelante, de esa forma nunca quedo mal con mis clientes.

   He leído casi todo este apartado, he visto las respuestas a la duda que un joven se plantea
   sobre su futuro como ingeniero, ejerciendo como reparador, y otros ejerciendo en otros 
   nichos del mercado electrónico.

   Tengo mucha experiencia, y hace tiempo he tratado de exponer esta información en 
   algunos foros, pero al no saber plantear la gente se ha tomado a mal mis consejos y 
   durante mucho tiempo decidí no volverlo a hacer, pero ahora he decidido replantear la 
   situación.

   Vivo y trabajo en una ciudad de casi 2 millones de habitantes (Pais Colombia), 
   conozco y he realizado trabajos, para numerosas empresas y eso me da pie para decir algo 
   muy preocupante para los que piensan estudiar, están estudiando o ya se graduaron y son 
   ingenieros electrónicos.

   En un gran número de esas empresas, casi todas por no decir todas, tienen por política, 
   relacionada con administración y costos, no contratar ni vincular ingenieros electrónicos a 
   sus plantas de personal, luego de consultar con los gerentes y administradores de personal
   he descubierto que estas empresas no necesitan ingenieros electrónicos, quedando estos 
   profesionales relegados o arrinconados a empresas especializadas con poco impacto y 
   generación de empleos mal remunerados como el sector servicio, telecomunicaciones, 
   diseño etc.

   En esas empresas que componen el mayor numero de empresas habituales de cualquier 
   ciudad como industrias básicas, en cambio si contratan a los siguientes profesionales:

   Ingenieros              cantidad aproximada              
                               por experiencia personal
   Industrial                  1-4
   Mecánico                  1-3
   Eléctrico                   2-5
   Sistemas                  1-3
   Químico                    0-2
   Electrónico                0
   Macarrónico              0
   Civil                         1-5

   Tipos de empresas en mi investigación:
    Productos lácteos
    Derivados cárnicos
    Fabricas en general
    Supermercados
    Centros comerciales
    Empresas de energía
    Empresas De Acueducto
    Empresas estatales
    Constructoras.

    Cualquier persona del siglo XXI antes de estudiar una carrera, debe investigar muy bien por 
    su propia cuenta, pero como se hace, pues no precisamente preguntando en una 
    universidad o institución por que a ellos les interesa tu dinero, ni siquiera en un foro de 
    electrónica por que la mayoría están convencidos de que esta es la profesión del futuro.

    Usted tiene que investigar en las paginas de empleo del Sena, y otras los tipos de empleo 
    que ofrecen, los sueldos que pagan, la ciudad donde se encuentra el empleo, y el trabajo 
    que tendrá que realizar, yo llevo tiempo investigando y la verdad los sueldos son de risa, 
    van desde medio sueldo básico para técnicos, hasta el millón doscientos mil pesos para 
    ingenieros, pero estos empleos casi siempre están en una ciudad como Bogotá donde los 
    costos de vida son muy altos. Otro síntoma de que es una carrera agotada es la cantidad 
    de postulantes para un empleo, se presentan tantas personas que es difícil que alguien  
    acceda a ese empleo.
    Puede seguir investigando en las paginas estatales, el gobierno en Colombia ya no coloca 
    desde hace algunos años la carrera de ingeniería electrónica como una profesión valorada
    por los empresarios. Esto sale en los canales de televisión y en las páginas del ministerio 
    de trabajo y educación.

    Formas de trabajo con la electrónica que están agotadas:

    Reparación de aparatos electrónicos: La mayoría son de origen chino, los precios de los 
     aparatos son cada ves mas bajos, además los productos modernos siguen las políticas 
     económicas planteadas para el crecimiento rápido, que es consumir y desechar, a las 
     empresas no les interesa que sus aparatos sean reparables, cada aparato reparado es 
     dinero que ellos dejan de recibir si no venden otro.
     Los únicos que ganan dinero con las reparaciones son los que venden cursos, libros 
     seminarios y otros, y a eso no entra cualquiera.

    Reparación de celulares, ni hablar.

    Reparación de tarjetas electrónicas en empresas: Esta en vías de extinción, ahora todo es 
     automatización, y dispositivos de marca siemens, plcs, reles de estado solido, todo 
     desechable, los técnicos en automatización solo tienen trabajo el dia que se monta todo
     después a buscar en otro lado y si todo esta automatizado, y fuera de eso hay muchos 
     que trabajan lo mismo pues....  gana el que cobre mas barato o por defecto lo 
     haga gratis.

     Diseño de circuitos electrónicos, programación de micros, pues era redituable, pero ahora 
     que cualquiera programa, claro no cualquiera, pero hay cada dia mas y mas gente, eso y la
     falta de trabajo tiran los honorarios al suelo. 

     Saben como llaman las empresas a los productos que no tienen marcas reconocidas, por 
     no decir fabricados en los talleres caseros pues les dicen inventos caseros, y que por 
     políticas ellos no compran inventos caseros, pues si son inventos caseros pero funcionan 
     bien, aun asi no les interesa, si no es siemens o telemekanique no les sirve.


    Como puede ver, si usted esta estudiando o piensa estudiar electrónica como profesión
    pienselo no una ni dos ni tres veces piénselo mucho antes, tenga cuidado, tal ves termine 
    haciendo otra cosa mas rentable como montando un restaurante o una carnicería que 
    dejan mas dinero y sin tanto estudio.

    Es una profesión económicamente en crisis, y difícil para salir adelante con ella, se lo 
    digo yo con mis 21 años de experiencia. Tengo amigos de clase media y alta con sus 
    flamantes titulos y no consiguen un buen empleo bien remunerado, de hecho algunos esta 
    sin trabajo y otros han emigrado del pais.

    Aconsejo a la gente que piensen en otra cosa, no boten su dinero en algo que mas 
    adelante no les va a retribuir, hay carreras que pueden ser mejores, mas rentables, 
    asesórese bien antes de escoger su carrera.

    A las personas que ya tienen la electrónica por profesión les aconsejo que no se enojen 
   por este análisis ya que para ellos es conveniente que sesén las avalanchas de nuevos 
   ingenieros electrónicos cada 6 meses o menos. Los que se pueden enojar son los 
   empresarios mercaderes de la educación en Colombia por que les afecta su bolsillo. 



    Saludos a todos.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 15, 2011)

No estoy tan de acuerdo con lo que se dice, cada vez que hubo un cambio tecnologico se planteo exactamente lo mismo, pasa que hay que saber adaptarse a los cambios y tener la viveza de aprender antes es decir estar preparados.

Los nuevos equpos si se pueden reparar requieren màs especializacíon mucho más conocimiento, tener el instrumental y herramientas que hacen falta para estas tecnologias.

Yo recupero placas madres de PC la mayoria no tiene ni idea, yo se que es lo que se suele romper, tengo planos de la mayoria de ellas se como es su estructura y cuando otro dice hay que cambiar la placa, por lo general te cambian placa micro y memoria y en ciertos modelos recientes eso supone una jugada de 1000 pesos o màs, yo por una fracciòn de eso se la dejo andando, esta en uno en hacerse el hueco, para eso es necesario estudiar y mucho y mantenerse actualizado.

En estos momento preparo unas salas para dedicarla exclusivamente a LCD, PLASMA Y LED, claro desde ya hace tiempo tengo los manuales de entrenamiento de cada fabricante, los manuales de servicio, lo tips y notas publicados por el fabricante, donde hay fallas que te muestran como se manifiesta en la imagen y que es lo que la produce.... es otro mundo, y no quedo otra que volver a estudiar y actualizarnos para ser ultracompetitivos, mientras otro te dice cambio de placa  y yo te digo reparaciòn por 1/3 de lo que vale o menos, a donde creen que iran....

El técnico de verdad siempre tendra trabajo, el cambiapiezas estara muy limidato.

Yo a una casa de computaciòn me entrego 130 placas que supuestamente estaban kaput me dieron los micros y mermorias necesarios para los distintos modelos, el tipo solo queria salvar la plata, asi que con una pequeña fracciòn le servia, le recupere más de 100 placas.............

La electrónica esta en todos lados y eso produce trabajo, no todo se tira y se cambia, esta en la inteligencia de cada uno en poder ir más alla.

Aún dentro de la tv analógica un reparador de la TV B&N hoy no podria repara uno color, necesita aprender muchas cosas.

Cuañndo empezo la era color teniamo todo sobre color y todo sobre conversiones, al principio nos las hacia un ingeniero  pero despues las haciamos nosotros..........

Sobre la marcha hubo que aprender fuentes conmutadas, y asi llevo el famoso RCA que tiene un tiristor y trabaja con el fly back, que hizo llorar a no pocos técnicos.... consegui el esquema me lo estudie en un finde semana y sabiendo como era el pricnipio de funcionamiento, nosotros reparabaos esos tV sin problemas mientras lo otors hacian montañitas de ese tiristor que como dijera un inportante colega, lo subieron tanto de precio por ser para un  TV color que se los velaba.......

y asi en cada una de las generaciones el prepararse con antelaciòn hizo posible una correcta asimilación y la fama de si te dijeron que no sirve llevaselo  a fulano que el te lo va ha hacer andar, de esa manera fuimos captando mercados con esa filosofia y el boca en boca que te recomiendan, y viene gente de lejos porque ya sabe el nivel y calidad de trabajo que se ofrece y asi subdividimos, electróica de consumo, electrónica industrial, automotor, desarrollos, automatización, computación etc. 

Esta en cada uno o toma la tecnologia y la domina o esta los dominara paso cuando aparecieron los transistores, muchos se negaron al cambio y quedaron en el camino.

Otro tanto paso cuando la informtización fue ganando espacios, muchso se negaron a aprender y lamentablemente quedaron el el camino.

Los que hablan no se puede repara es sensillamente porque le teinen miedo, dice un amigo con el cual trabajo  que cuando vamos a ver algo y más complicado es, más me brillan los ojos y agrega y lo disfrutas......

Otro se enoja y nunca decis que no!!!!
Otros pero mira que a esto ya lo vieron fulano y perengano que yo los conozco, y son tipos de fuste y yo suelo insistrir y digo "no me importa quien lo vio, yo quiero verlo y saber que pasa.....

ACa anduvo un TV dando vuelta por los mejores service de aca, un fulano se lo llevo a Bs As alli anduvo por varios de los mejores y regreso con que era irreparable.............

yo pedi e insiti en verlo, en el procesoa hasta le habian rebobinado el choper...

Se habia cambiado todo el material, el gran misterio era que no subia de los 60V, no obstane revise todo lo que ya se habia revisado y nada el único componente no cambiado era el filtro del +B de horizotal porque media bien.... pero como ya habia verificado que del lado del regulador las tensions estaban bien no era posible que del otro lado estubiera bajo, razone el proceso por un isntante y que tenemos a la salida del diodo? un tren de puslos de unos 15Khz que deben ser integrados por un capacitor............. y luego dije y que pasaria si ese capcitor tuviera menos valor, la integración seria menor y el voltaje resulatente seria menor..................................

Contra protesta del resto me dispues a cambiar el filtro del +B uno de 100 uf x 160V y el +B quedo clavado en 110V, lleve mi capacimetro y no tenia capacidad y les expique que una cosa es la ESR y otra la capacidad, si bien es cierto que cuando la esr aumenta la capacidad disminuye, pero aqui vemos que no siempre es asi la lectura de ESR daba buena pero la medida de capacidad era nula.........

Obviamente, nos traen todas las cosas raras ahora si el reso dice que no se puede hay que llevarlo al loco que nunc dice que no.

A no temerle y a dominar la tecnologia!!!!!

Un cordial saludo a todos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 15, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> En líneas generales todo lo que se aprenda es útil. Absolutamente todo.
> 
> El que aprendió COBOL hace una punta de años *y hoy es uno de los pocos que quedan, bien. *Si alguien más lo aprendió, ahora tiene mucho más claro cómo es eso de los .


 
en seguida te sigo leyendo , pero esa parte ME MATO  ....
suena a que de lso cientos , miles que estudiaron cobol se murieron de hambre o algo asi...
y bueno , como bajo la competencia, los que sobrevivieron (a la hambruna) , hoy son capos (por que no queda competencia) .



Carlitoscz dijo:


> Saludos, me he unido a este sitio debido a que encontré este mensaje en google, quiero
> Comentar algo acerca de mi.
> 
> Desde muy joven me gusto la electrónica, y a pesar de no tener recursos decidi aprender
> ...


 
me parece muy clara, interesante y real tu exposicion 



pandacba dijo:


> No estoy tan de acuerdo con lo que se dice,
> 
> ----
> -----
> dos


 
toda tu exposicion es real tambien , hay algo que venia pensando cunado los leia , y es que cuando uno "se mete " o sea se sumerge en una carrera laboral y es serio , vivo y profesional y tiene suerte , pues que con el tiempo ira haciendose su taller, sus clientes , aprendiendo a ver las vetas o sea donde hay negocio y lo usara.
eso tira como contas panda y coincido por que me pasa lo mismo , mas que nada con el que trabaja por su cuenta.

lo que pone carlitos y con esos datos , es real para las empresas , o sea para el ingeniero que trabaja en relacion de dependencia.
por que ingeniero civil o electrico o electromecanico necesitas en todas.
ya alguna vez les puse el tema de las INCUMBENCIAS de cada carrera, tema muy importante y que uno cuando esta estudiando no le da bola.

fijate que carlitos muestra puntos muy interesantes , como cuando pone que no tenes que entrar a un foro a preguntar por que son todos "fanas " de esa carrera, y es verdad.
por que para investigar cualquier cosa tenes que hacerlo con la cabeza fria, tranquila.

mira si sera asi........que cuando escribo esto me recuerdo que justo por eso de pensar con pasion y calentura es que solemos meter la pata al elegir una mina ..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2011)

El problema que plantea Carlitoscz puede ser MUY REAL en Colombia, en Argentina y en la mayoría de los países tremendamente subdesarrollados de América Latina...pero....por que no analizar el caso de Brasil para decir que la ingeniería electrónica es carrera que ya no sirve? Por que no analizar el caso de los países donde se diseñan - NO CONSTRUYEN.. DISEÑAN todos esos componentes con obsolescencia programada?
Les paso un link que leí hace unos días: http://www.esstech.com/index.php?p=company_careers
Fíjense que tipos de profesionales son los que pide (si, son solo dos, pero vean también el grupo de trabajo...me gustaría saber cuantos mas hay ahí ). Esa *empresita *DESARROLLA LOS CHIPS que están en casi todo reproductor de DVD y Blue Ray *DEL PLANETA*!!!!... y esas son empresas sin impacto?????

Hay varios errores en el análisis de Carlitoscz, empezando por que analiza empresas que no necesariamente requieren un ing. electrónico para funcionar 


*Productos lácteos*
 Derivados cárnicos
 Fabricas en general
 Supermercados
 Centros comerciales
 *Empresas de energía*
 Empresas De Acueducto
 Empresas estatales
 Constructoras.
De las cuales, las que están en negrita son las que si los requieren.... y en las otras muy probablemente necesiten esos servicios pero los tercerizan para no invertir en el sueldo de un tipo que hace un laburo una vez por mes...con suerte.

No seamos inocentes! Puestos de trabajo para ingenieros electrónicos hay...y MUCHOS, pero lo primero que hay que aprender es cual es el trabajo que le compete a un ingeniero electrónico....y desde ya que NO ES diseñar un PCB, NO ES pegotear 4 chips digitales, NO ES escribir un programa de un micro y NO ES cambiar un relay de estado sólido...aunque hay muchos que lo hacen y lo hacen muy bien...pero eso no es el trabajo de ellos... como ya se habrán dado cuenta.

Creo que antes de criticar el futuro de una carrera y averiguar las posibilidades reales de trabajo, lo primero que hay que hacer es APRENDER CUAL SON LOS TRABAJOS que un ing. electrónico tiene COMPETENCIA para hacer...y recién a partir de ahí comenzar con el análisis.

Comento todo esto por que esta información está disponible en la web para que cualquier ser humano la lea, y todos esos mensajes sin una base firme puede afectar a quienes los lean y tengan en mente estudiar electrónica.

@Carlitoscz: En verdad que tu situación es digna de elogio, por que poder hacer todo lo que has logrado sin una educación formal es un logro verdaderamente grande y fruto de un gran esfuerzo personal. Pero así y todo....no saqués conclusiones mas allá de lo que VOS podés ver...por que la realidad es mucho mas grande que eso.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2011)

bueno, en realidad ezevalla .... por lo que te leo ... vos mismo en realidad estas confimando lo que dice carlitos....

si bien trabajo hay de todo y para todos, pero un trabajo en el cual se desarrolle bien un ing. electronico es MUY ESPECIFICO, y vos mismo pones que solo en determinados paises.

es sguro que unop encontrara a un tipo que estudio filosofia de los cienpies y quizas tenga un buen trabajo, pero creo que lo que el menciona es la sfacilidad o las posibilidades.
vivimos en el mundo en que vivimos y creo que siempre es mas gratificante saber que conseguis rapido un trabajo y que encima , sabes que si lo dejas hay 2 mas esperandote a tener un trabajo que lo conseguiste de pedo, es mas , tuviste que irte a o tro pais .


yo creo que SI UNO ESTUDIA >>>> trabaja >>> y si trabaja de hambre no te vas a morir ni vas a pasarla feo.
eso es indudable.
o sea que , obviamente SIRVE.
pero aca se habla de las sorpresas que te da al vida, y de las ideas que uno puede tener previo a iniciar los estudios, ideas basadas en falta de experiencia.
No te niego que en muchos casos no es solo :
estudio la carrera que me asegure trabajo....... por que 6 años de estudio de algo que NO te apasiona se vuelve medio pesado, y una vida trabajando de algo que no te gusta tambien.

pero tambien es pesado cargar con ilusiones inconclusas.

por eso , me parecen muy iteresantes los comentarios de panda y tambien los de carlitos.

yo tengo una frase , que se me ha cumplido muchisimas veecs en la vida.
a vecs no , por que si uno tiene justo allado la la mejor amiga : (LA SUERTE) todo se da de diez.

*"la vida es como un cafe con leche "* 

pero a vos te gusta el cafe y no la leche.

queres tomar el cafe ?? bancate el gusto de la leche .
sino ... no tomas nada.

y siempre se da asi,lo que queres con un poco (o mucho) de lo que no quisieras , y tenes que elegir.
pero la vida no suele darse como la soñamos, solo lo bueno , todo ideal .

ojo, con suerte, con esfuerzo, con tiempo podes ir cambiandolo y si, lograr tener el vaso con casi solo cafe..........(o te vas acostumbrando a lo otro ).


----------



## Cacho (Sep 16, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> en seguida te sigo leyendo , pero esa parte ME MATO  ....
> suena a que de lso cientos , miles que estudiaron cobol se murieron de hambre o algo asi...




En realidad no se murieron de hambre, pero los que aprendieron COBOL allá lejos y hace tiempo, hoy no bajan de los (más o menos) 50 años y si siguieron en el asunto de la programación ya se pasaron a algún otro lenguaje más nuevo.
Pedile a alguien que te modifique un programa que teés en COBOL y... A ver cuántos se acuerdan de lo que hacían hace 30 años 

El que todavía lo tiene presente es "el" que sabe COBOL.

Saludos


----------



## Carlitoscz (Sep 16, 2011)

Gracias por las respuestas, tengo que hacer notar que mi análisis no es para los que ya 
   estamos anclados en esta profesión, como los colegas que reparan televisores, ni el 
   ingeniero que trabaja en la empresa de chips desechables, este análisis es para los jóvenes 
   que llenos de la ilusión por un futuro estable y lleno de posibilidades de empleo escogen 
   esta carrera para luego darse cuenta que es muy difícil por que es una profesión altamente 
   competida.

   Como ya mencione anteriormente las industrias básicas son las que más generan empleos en
   cualquier país, estas industrias están presentes en cada lugar donde exista la civilización
   humana. En esas empresas se requieren gran cantidad de profesionales, ingenieros técnicos.

   Por experiencia propia en mi relación con muchas empresas en las que he realizado trabajos
   en las cuales conozco a los administradores y gerentes, en esas empresas de industrias 
   básicas que he mencionado deberían y en realidad necesitan disponer de al menos de un 
   ingeniero electrónico, ya que el nivel de automatización y dispositivos usados se los exige, 
   pero como lo digo es imposible convencerlos de esa necesidad y por lo tanto se niegan a 
   tener en sus plantas de personal a un ingeniero  electrónico, ellos alegan que ese trabajo 
   bien lo pueden realizar los ingenieros electricistas y los ingenieros de sistemas que ya 
   tienen laborando.

   En un comentario anterior se dice que de las empresas que menciono solo dos deberían 
   requerir un ingeniero electrónico, y es verdad, pero no lo contratan por políticas 
   económicas. Tal vez en su país argentina si pero en Colombia no, acá en Colombia las 
   empresas en su mayoría son de capital completamente privado y tienen que ajustarse a las 
   leyes de la economía liberal, y para ellos el trabajo de un ingeniero electrónico lo puede 
   realizar perfectamente un ingeniero electricista.

   Voy a mencionar las causas adicionales por las cuales la electrónica sea una profesión 
   altamente competida.

   En Colombia existe el programa ICETEX, que son créditos para estudios universitarios, 
   estos créditos se los están dando a cualquier persona que este inscrita en una carrera
   universitaria y tenga un codeudor, antes este codeudor no podía ser familiar, pero ahora
   puede ser un familiar cercano. Esto es algo muy bueno para que la juventud de hoy tenga
   una posibilidad de educarse, y me parece excelente ya que tengo hijos y ellos podrán tener
   la oportunidad que yo no tuve. El problema para nosotros es que la gran mayoría de esta 
   gente esta escogiendo el programa de ingeniería electrónica, y la tasa de graduados ha
   aumentado dramáticamente, es de notar que la calidad de la educación esta disminuyendo
   por políticas económicas empresariales de las universidades.

   Porque escogen esta carrera, bueno por la fama que tiene, y no debemos negar que la 
   electrónica goza de buena fama, porque hoy dia todo es electrónica, la encontramos en
   todos lados, y eso a primera vista da a entender que es una profesión con futuro.

   Existen muchos sitios en internet dedicados exclusivamente a la difusión del conocimiento
   en electrónica, de hecho existen más foros dedicados a la electrónica que a las otras 
   carreras, a excepción de sistemas que por su propia naturaleza puede tener más adeptos.

   Las universidades e instituciones hacen mucha publicidad a esta carrera, diciéndole a los
   jóvenes que tendrán un gran futuro, que podrán trabajar en muchas empresas, dan ejemplos
   de posibles aplicaciones y los muchachos se creen todo lo que les dicen.

   Existe competencia desde otras profesiones como la ingeniería eléctrica y de sistemas,
   muchos se preguntaran y como va a ser posible, pues asi es, un ingeniero electricista
   tiene la ventaja que puede ver las aplicaciones en su ramo de la electrónica, además 
   que un ingeniero electricista recibe un par de semestres de clase de electrónica, que va
   desde la básica hasta la electrónica digital y microcontroladores, los ingenieros de sistemas
   tienen la ventaja del conocimiento informático y la programación y también reciben clases.

   De hecho si alguien como yo hace muchos años, con solo los estudios básicos del colegio
   pudo aprender y hacer de la electrónica una profesión y un modo de vida, mucho mas fácil
   la tiene un ingeniero eléctrico o de sistemas. Personalmente conozco a algunos ingenieros 
   de sistemas que se dedican al diseño de circuitos electrónicos, y programación de 
   microcontroladores y tienen una microempresa y la promocionan por internet.

   La mayoría de las empresas en Colombia que se dedican a esta profesión la han podido 
   llevar a cabo gracias a que han montado su propia microempresa, estas microempresas
   no van a contratar mas personal por que no lo necesitan ya que esta conformada por un 
   grupo de profesionales en asociación para poder ejercer su profesión.  Las personas
   que han logrado montar estas microempresas son de clase alta, con familiares que tienen
   muchos recursos económicos, y les colaboran para salir adelante. Pero como dije 
   anteriormente la mayoría de los que están con el ICETEX son personas de bajos recursos
   que al graduarse tienen una deuda que pagar, y necesitan un empleo urgente y no lo van 
   conseguir a si no mas.

   Alguien podría decir que en Colombia se genera mucho trabajo por parte de las empresas 
   de telecomunicaciones, y es verdad pero para eso existe una división de carreras existe
   el ingeniero de telecomunicaciones, que tengo entendido es una mescla de ingeniero 
   electrónico y de sistemas dedicado a trabajar en el mantenimiento y administración en 
   empresas de telefonía e internet, estas empresas contratan muchos ingenieros pero mas 
   por sus conocimientos en redes y telecomunicaciones que pos sus conocimientos en 
   electrónica, es de notar que los sueldos rondan los $800.000 al $1200.000, algo bajo me 
   parece pero en fin un trabajo es un trabajo y no se debe despreciar la oportunidad, en fin 
   conozco técnicos en otras carreras que ganan mas.

   Como pueden ver en todo lo que he dicho me refiero a Colombia, desde hace 
   muchos años con la apertura económica la guerra, y ahora la recesión mundial vivimos una 
   crisis económica y de desempleo muy grande, los índices que expresa el Dane están   
   maquillados, y no revelan la situación real que se vive, esto empeora la situación no solo 
   para los ingenieros electrónicos si no para los demás profesionales en general. Este hecho
   sumado a los otros puntos es un razonamiento a tener en cuenta antes de escoger la 
   electrónica como profesión.

   Espero que las personas que lean esto entiendan que es mi análisis personal, no significa
   que todos van a fracasar, eso depende de la persona, pero es un consejo a tener en 
   cuenta.

  Mi consejo para las personas que no saben que hacer es el siguiente.

  Si su preocupación es que debo estudiar para mas adelante conseguir una estabilidad 
  económica en Colombia, puedes escoger entre las siguientes ingenierías que tienen una gran
  demanda por el sector industrial:

  Ingeniería Mecánica.
  Ingeniería Industrial.
  Ingeniería Eléctrica.
  Ingeniería Agropecuaria.

  Esas son las que yo conozco, porque en mi trabajo en estas empresas esos son los 
  Profesionales que siempre están contratando, sus sueldos van de $1'200.000 en adelante.
  Existen otras ingenierías y profesiones que pueden ser buenas pero desconozco su impacto
  en las empresas, he acuchado que el ingeniero naval tiene gran demanda, así como las 
  relacionadas con la aviación, la minería, el petróleo. Existe una mayor facilidad de conseguir
  trabajos en esas empresas si tu profesión es necesaria para ellos.

  Puedes estudiar estas carreras aun cuando te guste más la electrónica, pero no te aflijas 
  puedes aprender todo lo que quieras, hoy en día no existen limitaciones para estudiar 
  electrónica, gracias a la red por ejemplo mientras estudias tu carrera puedes tomar los 
  cursos virtuales gratuitos que da el Sena por internet de electrónica. También puedes 
  aprender buscando los cursos gratis que están regados por toda la red, puedes conseguir 
  cursos en video, revistas, tutoriales, libros escaneados, foros con muchas personas muy 
  sabias que estarán dispuestas a colaborarte completamente gratis.

  Hoy dia no existen limitaciones para aprender electrónica e informática, todo lo que 
  necesitas está en la red. Los materiales son muy económicos, puedes pasar por un almacén
  de tu ciudad y comprar algunas cosas con menos de $50.000 y empezar a practicar, lo mas 
  caro es un osciloscopio y están cada día mas baratos, existen programas de simulación y 
  de trazado de circuitos impresos algunos gratis, y los que no si estas empeñado puedes 
  conseguirle un crack para poder aprender a usarlo sin restricciones.

  Mi anterior razonamiento también da una idea de por que la electrónica es tan competida.

  Para aquella persona que este por graduarse de ingeniero electrónico, y quiera tener una 
  opción puede inscribirse en otra carrera afín en la que le valgan muchas materias, como 
  ingeniería eléctrica y tener mas opciones reales.

  Como pueden ver este es un análisis mas que todo hecho para Colombia, fruto de mi 
  experiencia en empresas y con estudiantes de diferentes empresas. 

  Tal vez no sea válido  para otros países, Brasil, Argentina pueden tener una gran cantidad
  de trabajo para los ingeniero electrónicos, pero mi experiencia se limita a Colombia, tal ves
  en esos países las políticas sean diferentes y tienden a generar más empleo en esas áreas.

  Por ejemplo, en Argentina esta la única sede a nivel latinoamericano de Microchip, es de 
  todos conocido que Argentina es uno de los países que mas desarrollo tecnológico a tenido
  después de Brasil, y los ingenieros de ese país pueden pensar diferente y tienen razón.

  Saludos a todos, espero les sea útil este segundo análisis.


----------

